
Hackers tricked Teslas into speeding with 2-inch strip of tape on a 35-MPH sign - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/hackers-trick-tesla-accelerating-85mph-using-tape-2020-2
======
vardump
So, I read this trick works on older third party hardware running MobilEye
software. Not newer Tesla "Hardware 3" and software, which I understand is
blocked from reading speed limits in the first place due to a _patent_. Are
they going to use a database of speed limits instead?

Currently MobilEye has the patent on reading speed limits and other traffic
signs. How they managed to get it on such a trivial image processing task is
beyond me...

------
greendestiny_re
This is a known attack vector for autonomously-driving vehicles.

A 2018 paper titled "Robust Physical-World Attacks on Deep Learning Visual
Classification" [1] tested what it called "adversarial perturbations" on the
most important of all traffic signs: the STOP sign.

By slapping black and white stickers a couple square inches in size on the
STOP sign, the authors managed to achieve a 100% misclassification of the STOP
sign into 45 MPH speed limit one. To the human eye, the STOP sign is clearly
visible and perceivable.

In theory, people owning autonomously-driving vehicles could be assassinated
this way and nobody would be the wiser.

1\.
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1707.08945.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1707.08945.pdf)

------
vardump
Other discussion on same topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22371486](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22371486)

